# Volkswagen CC for Select



## SLAV4UBER (Apr 30, 2016)

Anyone get their CC approved for Select in any markets?

Also, how do any of you deal with the 2009-2012 only having 4 seat belts total? I'm looking at a 2013+ because I have a full house often enough but curious as I prefer the 2009-2012


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/Passat-Cc-Rear-Seat-Conversion-Kit-Bench-5-Passanger-521664241177523/


----------

